# LGD puppy chasing goats



## milkmaid59 (Jan 28, 2015)

We recently purchased a great pyrenees puppy. He was 11 weeks old when we got him. That was 3 weeks ago. The people we got him from kept him with their chickens. We are keeping him with our goats. The problem is he chases them! He doesn't bite or bark at them....it looks as though he is hearding them. I'm sure it's just a "puppy thing." The goats are terrified of him. We have a heard of 15 Nubians and it's like a heard of elephants when the puppy starts chasing them. Any advice on how to get him to stop? He is very stubborn and doesn't listen very well. You can forget him coming to you when you call his name. Please help! TIA!!


----------



## milkmaid59 (Jan 28, 2015)

Cody at 11 weeks


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Take the puppy out of the goat pen - he needs to be kept near but not with - pen inside a pen - only let him in with the goats with you on a leash- the chasing is bad a dog can hurt a goat without meaning too - Puppy is too young to be left alone with your goats - to leave a pup that chases the goats, you will end up with a injured or dead goat. Let him know that chasing them is not ok.


----------



## milkmaid59 (Jan 28, 2015)

We have him in a dog pen inside the barn with the goats. He chases them when we let him out. I thought maybe he was just running off built up energy. So thought maybe if I left him out he wouldn't chase them. But glad I asked. Leash is a good idea. Thank so much!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

What do you do when you see him chasing the goats? Do you just call him back to you?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He needs other exercise. You need to walk him at least a couple times a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He needs to be watched every minutes with the goats and corrected when he begins to chase, a shock collar can be used, chasing is a no, no and can lead to biting or worse. Remove the pup when you cannot be there to watch.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

A little later, you can use a "zip-line" tie up for him, when he's more trustworthy. That will give you/him a little more freedom with the goats and they can still get away from him.



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He needs to be firmly disciplined when he's caught chasing. Grab the scruff behind his neck and shake a bit, say a firm NO! The goats will get used to him in time, but it will take even longer if he chases them. He should be penned next to them so he can see, smell, and interact with them. He should be let out regularly to interact with them, but needs to be supervised. Chasing is normal, but not acceptable, especially if he's not used to goats, but you do need to nip it in the bud now. Often times the chasing will come back when he's going through the "teen phase." I had a problem with mine doing that. Actually when I first got them, they were perfect, but went through a phase months later and started chasing the goats for fun. So don't be shocked if he starts it up again later. I've been told by experienced LGD owners that it's normal. Just discipline as needed.


----------

